# Grafische Bewerbung erstellen?



## ravegirlie (19. März 2004)

Hi , 


Ich habe vor mich als Mediengestalterin zu bewerben, da braucht man natürlich ne super kreative und gut designte Bewerbung.

Hat jemand von euch sowas schonmal gemacht oder weiß wo man sowas finden kann so als Beispiel ? 


Wäre für jede Hilfe dankbar, denn im Moment hab ich echt überhaupt keine Idee wie ich sowas anstellen soll. Hab zwar schon überlegt die Bewerbung als Flyer o.ä. zu machen, das Problem bei der Sache ist nur das ne Bewerbung nicht wirklich auf nen Flyer draufpasst. 
Kann auch was anderes sein, ich hab nur gedacht nen Flyer als bewerbung hat nicht jeder  

Aber vielleicht fällt euch ja was Tolles ein, würde mich freuen wenn ihr mir helfen könnt


----------



## CyHome (20. März 2004)

*Online Bewerbung designen*

Hallo Ravegirlie,

ich an Deiner Stelle würde eine Online Bewerbung designen. Kannst Du an sich aufbauen, wie eine normale Bewerbung nur... du kannst hier auch Design einfließen lassen! Eine gute Navigation mit selbstdesigneten Buttons... vielleicht einen Grafischen Banner usw. usw.

Du kannst da dann z.B. auch gewisse Arbeiten von Dir auf einer Seite darstellen (Flyer, Banner, Logos usw.)... Dürfte an sich nicht das Problem sein.

Wenn Du evtl. jemanden brauchst, der Dir bei der HTML Seite helfen soll, kannst Du gerne auf mich zurückkommen! Vielleicht können wir dann was zusammen für dich ins Leben rufen!

Gruss CyHome


----------



## ravegirlie (20. März 2004)

Huhu  

Ist ja lieb von dir danke  

Html dürfte nich so das Problem sein, sondern eher die grafische umsetzung, hab gerade erst angefangen mich mit grafik zu beschäftigen und beim learning by doing geht das nich so schnell, deswegen kenn ich mich da kaum aus


----------

